# Opi bond girls 2013



## Missglammygirl (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey! I couldn't find a thread that directly talked about this, but is anyone else excited for the new collection? I already pre-ordered all the polishes since im such a james bond junkie! All of the 6 shades will be Liquid sand finishes. The nice thing about this collection is that it features lighter/ more wearable colors for everyday use.

Here are the gorgeous colors!







Solitaire-  Pearly white

Pussy Galore-  light pink

Tiffany Case- Light blue

Vesper- Plummy color- It appears to be similar in color to Stay the Night from the Mariah Carey collection

Honey Ryder- gold

Jinx- Coral-red perfect for the summer

I cannot wait to play with these! I really want to try Solitaire as cool spin on the classic French tip. Tiffany case and Pussy Galore are great pastel colors for the spring and Jinx is a perfect color for the summer!

Is anyone else going to pick these up?


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 13, 2013)

These have a special place in my next paycheck But stay the night is black.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm absolutely buying this whole collection. I've seen the swatches &amp; they all look gorgeous. I'm expecially excited about Jinx &amp; Vesper.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 19, 2013)

This is a total newbie question, but asking anyhow- where can you order OPI nail polish?? I can never seem to find it anywhere online but amazon, ebay, blog sales. Help??


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 19, 2013)

> This is a total newbie question, but asking anyhow- where can you order OPI nail polish?? I can never seem to find it anywhere online but amazon, ebay, blog sales. Help??


 You can order it from Ulta.com


----------



## tulosai (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can order it from Ulta.com


 THANK YOU!!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2013)

I want them all!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 20, 2013)

It's in stores now! I went to a BSS today and they had the entire collection. Too bad I don't get paid until Friday...so much for them being released in May! It's still April!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 20, 2013)

They're been out the last week or so. I'm already seeing some great nanis pop up on the interwebs lol.. next time i hit the mall, i might pick a few up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They're been out the last week or so. I'm already seeing some great nanis pop up on the interwebs lol.. next time i hit the mall, i might pick a few up.


 They weren't out in stores around here a week ago. I looked specifically for them.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 20, 2013)

> They weren't out in stores around here a week ago. I looked specifically for them.


 I detest that! Lol, you'll be lemming after some stuff, but be unable to find new collections and see others score.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I detest that! Lol, you'll be lemming after some stuff, but be unable to find new collections and see others score.


 Me too!! Oh well. I know that I can get them now...so we all know what's gonna happen next week when I've got some money!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 20, 2013)

Also KeepOn, the upcoming San Francisco OPI collection will have a few sands, too!


----------



## Annelle (Apr 21, 2013)

I Loooovvvveee the new liquid sands.  But I have to say, I was a little surprised/disappointed that the staying power of this collection seems to not be up to par with the original liquid sands.

The first liquid sands I tried out I could wear for a full week, and they still looked nearly perfect even with a few baths.

This collection though, I wore Jinx, and there was some significant chipping within a couple of days.  (I suppose not any worse than wearing regular polishes would have chipped, but I got spoiled with a few weeks of using the Mariah Carey liquid sands still looking perfect after a 30 minute bath 5 days later.)

The baby pink is an adorable color, and the gold looks like your nails have been freshly spray painted - very neat color.

The blue, although similar to the Mariah Carey one, doesn't seem to have as much depth, and doesn't have any of the glitters (which some may prefer)


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Also KeepOn, the upcoming San Francisco OPI collection will have a few sands, too!


 I saw that. I will most likely be getting those as well! I'm obsessed...it's bad. LOL.


----------



## FrostKitty (Apr 22, 2013)

I saw the line at Ulta on Saturday... I can't say that I was impressed by most of them - I picked up Vesper thinking it was a a sand textured version of Sky Fall and was actually happy when it turned out to be a gorgeous purple.



Image quality not the best... I'm still playing around with the best way to swatch.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw the line at Ulta on Saturday... I can't say that I was impressed by most of them - I picked up Vesper thinking it was a a sand textured version of Sky Fall and was actually happy when it turned out to be a gorgeous purple.
> 
> ...


 Love it.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 22, 2013)

I will be hunting down Pussy Galore. I'm unsure of the other colors. I want a few of the liquid sands coming out in the San Fran. collection. Idk, I haven't even used the few I do have. Actually take that back, Vesper needs to be mine. Weird that I HATE purple but it does amazing things for my skin so I wear it often on my nails.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I will be hunting down Pussy Galore. I'm unsure of the other colors. I want a few of the liquid sands coming out in the San Fran. collection. Idk, I haven't even used the few I do have.
> 
> Actually take that back, Vesper needs to be mine. Weird that I HATE purple but it does amazing things for my skin so I wear it often on my nails.


 That's funny. Purple is my favorite color, but the color I wear least on my nails even though I wear it on my face (eyeliner) most days.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 23, 2013)

Totally forgot to post this, but I got all of them about a week ago. They are so pretty! Im loving tiffany case!


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 23, 2013)

ooh so cool and gorgeous colors. Nice collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 23, 2013)

Just picked up the Bond Girls Mini set at Ulta and Tiffany Case! Can't wait to use them!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just picked up the Bond Girls Mini set at Ulta and Tiffany Case! Can't wait to use them!


 Tiffany case is stunning! Glad you got it too!


----------



## kekeka (Apr 27, 2013)

love Tiffany case!


----------



## Illy Ema (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw the line at Ulta on Saturday... I can't say that I was impressed by most of them - I picked up Vesper thinking it was a a sand textured version of Sky Fall and was actually happy when it turned out to be a gorgeous purple.
> 
> ...


 This Vesper looks awsome!


----------

